# Lost our beloved Falcore.



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

Falcore passed away just as I pulled into the vets today. He was 7 years old. He was one our beloved cats. He was our 10 year old son's favorite pet. He will be missed very much. My son will at least have a memory of him. My husband is going to print off a picture we have of him.

Remember we will love you always Falcore. Rest in peace.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Falcore RIP.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I am so sorry. Falcore was so young! I know how hard it is to lose a special little friend. You know that God knows every sparrow that falls, and that he knows and cares about your sorrow. I wish you and your family peace.


----------



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Just remember all the kisses and love you shared each and every day and someday hopefully you will meet again.

Chris


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Our dog once passed away as we were taking him to the vet. I know how helpless it can make you feel. You have my absolute sympathies.

I've said it once before and I say it again. Take comfort knowing you gave love to any creature and bettered its life. 

I hope you and your child will be able to find peace in the memories. It's never an easy thing to do right after the death. Take care.

P.S. - Falcore is from the Never Ending Story, right? I ask because the dog I mentioned was named Aslan from the Narnia Chronicles. It would be an interesting coincidence if they were both from literature.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry  May Falcore rest in peace.

I just lost my cat two weeks ago today  I had to put her down due to advance liver disease. She was 10.5 yo... I had her since she was a baby  It's going to be tough, but the memory of them will touch your heart. It's amazing how much we miss these little critters and how much we loved them. 

God bless.

Annie


----------



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

To catgirl83.

Yes Falcore was named from the Never Ending Story movie.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

My condolences to you and especially to your son for the loss of your beloved Falcore.


----------



## BAColeNC (Sep 28, 2004)

jazzo said:


> I'm so sorry  May Falcore rest in peace.
> 
> I just lost my cat two weeks ago today  I had to put her down due to advance liver disease. She was 10.5 yo... I had her since she was a baby  It's going to be tough, but the memory of them will touch your heart. It's amazing how much we miss these little critters and how much we loved them.
> 
> ...


Yes. Falcore was the luck dragon in the Neverending Story. Falcore was a Domestic Longhaired White cat that we got through the Animal Compassion Network. This is a pic of him


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

MJ and BA, my sincere condolences on the loss of your beloved companion. He was a handsome boy, RIP Falcore.


----------



## Tara (May 30, 2005)

I am so sorry.  He was a beautiful cat!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He certainly_ was_ beautiful!


----------

